# Companion for Bryan



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,
I found this gorgeous cat ready for adoption. I'm thinking to adopt her. Bryan is 2y old, this female is 6mo old. Bryan has some siamese blood as well I think. Bryan would have a friend and Angel would have new home. What you guys think? We've never had more than one cat. Would that be a difficult transition for us? I think they would a make nice couple.

This is Angel


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Has Bryon ever been around other cats? I've heard some cats prefer to be the only one. But Angel is so pretty. I can't imagine only having one cat now (I used to in my younger days). I personally haven't had any problem introducing another cat. And if they become friends, it would be so great for Bryan. I think Mary has some great tips for you. I too say that you should do it!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Bryan and Angel meet on skype :wiggle:roll:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Valentine's Heart said:


> Has Bryon ever been around other cats?


Bryan was in shelter. In his room were at least 15 cats. He is ok with other cats I think. He even make friends with our neighbor's chiwawa, which our former cat Pusia (RIP) never did.
But there is one more problem. My wife says one cat is enough. She loves cats, so I think I will have to make her a surprise:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Angel is lovely! Since they're relatively young, chances are you shouldn't have too much trouble, provided you take the introduction slowly. I'm not sure where Angel is now (in foster, with a breeder, etc.)...but, if you can, it might be helpful to ask how Angel fares with other cats. Also, I would ensure she is spayed before you bring her home and introduce them (even if Bryan is neutered), since if she goes into heat it will just complicate matters.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Since he has been around other cats, I don't think you will have a problem. Your wife is going to be getting a little surprise! When are you planning on getting her?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh she is gorgeous! From what I've heard (and from what mine have shown) siamese cats tend to be fairly social. There are always exceptions of course but they seem to do really well with companions, even if there's a little tension at first.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mary_NH said:


> I've fostered a couple of Birmans (long-haired siamese) and so far they have all gone to homes with other cats and done great.


Neither of these cats are Birmans, though. My Birman (Cinderella) would have much preferred to be an only cat.

You never know what's going to happen, so get a second cat if YOU want a second cat, not for Bryan, because there's a chance they may not become buddies. Although with the female being so much younger, it's better odds, I think.

Surprising your wife, who only wants one cat, may not be the best idea......:shock:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Although with the female being so much younger, it's better odds, I think.:shock:


haha, so you think human rules apply here. Older guy liking much younger girl. You have a point. Angel is 1.5 year younger. Now this is a big difference. In few years they could be treated as the same age.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Surprising your wife, who only wants one cat, may not be the best idea......:shock:


I will tell her that. I will tell her, that this comes from the cat expert.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh, I hope you're not referring to me! I have a divided house because Gigi hates my twins.  I'm not an expert on anything.

I think if your wife sees Angel, she may fall in love with her. Love the Skype picture. :grin:


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it is Cougars who like younger men.....not so much Meezers...:lol:..maybe Susan meant a kitten (the 6 mo old female) would adapt easier than an older cat.

You will be cleaning the litter boxes, correct? Otherwise, the wife may have a point!!!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Mary_NH said:


> I've fostered a couple of Birmans (long-haired siamese)


Bryan has in his docs he is ragdoll X, but I think he looks more like birman X. He is not a purebred, I guess but I'm not sure. I love him anyway. Please check my album and let me know what do you think.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

suwanee said:


> You will be cleaning the litter boxes, correct? Otherwise, the wife may have a point!!!


They will use the same box, won't they?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I think if your wife sees Angel, she may fall in love with her. Love the Skype picture. :grin:


Definitely. I've fallen in love with her already! Good thing she's in Canada as I don't think my boyfriend wants a third cat. 

Her face and body structure remind me of my little Athena. She's got such a cute little face.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, I *definitely* think he's a Birman mix. All he's missing is the white feet. 

He's simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, and there is a Kitty Internet joke waiting to be invented in that picture of Bryan and Angel a-la _Icanhascheezburgers. :wink_


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> They will use the same box, won't they?


 
Two cats, two boxes my friend. Better to have three, two will do.

You can try one if you like drama!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> They will use the same box, won't they?


The rule of thumb for litter boxes is you should have as many boxes as cats, plus one. So, for two cats...three litter boxes. That said, unless you're house is particularly large or you later have problems, two boxes should suffice. However, I wouldn't go with just one. 

After the cats have been properly introduced, they will likely both use both boxes, but one box for two cats can get pretty full quickly. So, it's best to have at least one extra box. In addition, for the first few weeks, Angel will be in a safe room, separated from Bryan...so you're going to need two boxes in any event.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Definitely 2 + boxes. My cats like to wee in one and poo in the other (though I think each of them does the opposite to the other, to be annoying) so having just one is no good, itll fill up pretty fast if you do, and you may find more accidents outside the box, which won't help with convincing the wife.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, definitely two boxes. Mine both use both boxes, but having a second box helps prevent litterbox aggression. Sometimes a cat may get territorial when there's just one box and pick on the other cat when they're trying to use it. This could potentially cause the victim to start avoiding the litterbox, which you obviously don't want.

Only one box can also be an issue if both happen to need to use the box at the same time. My cats get along very well but they _never_ use the same box at the same time. If one is using it, the other gets chased away if they try to enter. And then without a second box, you've got a kitty who needs to go...but nowhere to go but elsewhere in the house!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

suwanee said:


> Two cats, two boxes my friend. Better to have three, two will do.
> You can try one if you like drama!


oops, didn't know that. So what drama you talking about? They will fight over the box? Or there will be too much smell?


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> oops, didn't know that. So what drama you talking about? They will fight over the box? Or there will be too much smell?


Both  Plus they may want to do different things in each box and only one box won't allow them to do that, plus all the reasons outlined by Saitenyo above.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> My cats get along very well but they _never_ use the same box at the same time.


I keep one of the litter boxes in my bathroom. Sometimes, when I'm in the bathroom, Muffs and Abby will use the box and the other will "line up" to use it next. The other day, Muffs was using the box, and I guess Abby got tired of waiting, since she just hopped right in beside her, and the two of them did their business beside each other. Neither seemed to mind, although it was the first time I'd seen them do that.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Angel is beautiful. I so love the meezers :love2
I hope the wife lets you adopt Angel.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Angel is lovely! Don't know about surprising your one-cat wife with her though...heh...



Susan said:


> I keep one of the litter boxes in my bathroom. Sometimes, when I'm in the bathroom, Muffs and Abby will use the box and the other will "line up" to use it next. The other day, Muffs was using the box, and I guess Abby got tired of waiting, since she just hopped right in beside her, and the two of them did their business beside each other. Neither seemed to mind, although it was the first time I'd seen them do that.


AHAHAHAHAHAHA! I bet that was so cute! XD Alice likes to nose in on the other girls when they are trying to use the box, and once they vacate it, she usually moves in to sniff around for a moment. But she's never jumped in with them. Abby and Muffs are so adorable!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Angel is lovely! Don't know about surprising your one-cat wife with her though...heh...


She only says she is one-cat. Maybe she doesn't know she could be 2 cats wife:wink From the picture she likes Angel. Anyway today we will try to meet her in the shelter. (how anyone could abandon such a gorgeous cat) That could be interesting.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

With multiply litter boxes, every cat has his own box or they just go to anyone?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have four litter boxes for two cats. It's maybe a tad extreme, but they use them all! They do both types of business in which ever one they fancy, the bathroom box seems to be a favourite. I could get rid of one/two of the boxes, but I don't want to unsettle them.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I have 2 boxes and both my cats alternate between the two. I guess they use whichever one they feel like using at the time. Or perhaps they will use the one with less use since cats can be picky about where they do their business. One of my cats usually waits until after I clean the box before she jumps in. She likes her box nice and clean. I've also read on this forum that some cat meowmies have to dump out the entire litter, then clean the box, and refill with fresh litter each time otherwise their cat will not use it at all. Now that's a picky kitty! It all depends on the cat but for multiple kitties, it is best to have a box for each cat plus an extra one.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohh without fail Evie will use the litter tray RIGHT after I've cleaned it, while all the boxes are in a line in the kitchen. Makes it really easy to scoop out though.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Heh, Athena likes to use it while I am scooping. That's the other benefit of having two. I start scooping one as a decoy so she'll hop in there...and then go scoop the other one while she's doing her business. :roll:


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> With multiple litter boxes, every cat has his own box or they just go to any one?


Like the others said, one or both can happen. Since you won't know ahead of time who will be a Diva and who won't it's always best to err on the side of caution.

They may not even like the boxes to be close to each other - at least at first. If you have two levels or more to your house you should have a box for each cat on each level of your house as well. 

My cats are of the belief that boxes should be, "One for #1 and one for #2, preeeeaze." 

I have two boxes for two cats, but I winnowed that down from three boxes. My cats are not finicky about their potty and don't fuss if I leave it for more than 24 hours. BUT you don't want to upset them when it comes to this. Once they begin to eliminate inappropriately, it becomes a battle of wits.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Is Angel home yet?????


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

suwanee said:


> Is Angel home yet?????


Well. There is a good news and there is not bad one but sad maybe, but if you think about it's not sad at all. We went to our local SPCA shelter. Once we said Angel name, girls working there knew at once what cat I'm inquiring about. We were told, that Angel has been adopted yesterday. I was sooooo sad about it, but at least Angel found a home, hopefully happy one. There comes a good news. My wife were sad too. She said that yesterday when she saw Angel's picture, she wanted her, but she didn't tell me right away. She is a smart women and her agreement to have one more cat doesn't come cheap. I have to now:
1. to paint hallway
2. to change mirror in bathroom
3. to repaint living room (painted 2 months ago) because she doesn't like the color. (maybe I will get away with this one:wink)
Anyway now we are on the market to adopt young female siamese or cross. 
I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like your wife!!! She *is* a smart woman!!! :grin:

I'm sorry about Angel, but glad she got a new home. That means there's another kitty who needs you more.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I was hoping for Angel come living with you. At leas she has a new home now. Are their other ones you might be interested??


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> Anyway now we are on the market to adopt young female siamese or cross.
> I will keep you guys posted.


Yay!

I mentioned to you once before how much Bryan looks like my boy, Budhi.

I no longer have him, but I do have Raisin, his lovely sweet Meezer-mix-Tortie type girlfriend. I got Raisin when Budhi's first girlfriend passed away and he seemed lonely. They were all adopted from the shelter as adults. Raisin is just the sweetest thing. The Siamese mix cats go quickly at the shelters. I was working there when I got both mine. 

Good luck painting and adopting.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

suwanee said:


> I got Raisin when Budhi's first girlfriend passed away and he seemed lonely.


My reason is, I see that Bryan is missing another cat. He is happy with us but somehow on late evening Bryan behave strange. He is kind a annoying and he jumps to his reflection in door-mirror. Rest of the day he is OK.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I like your wife!!! She *is* a smart woman!!! :grin:


You took the words out of my mouth! It is good news that Angel found a home, although sad for you. I wish you luck in finding your second cat...but, in the meantime, you have painting to do!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I like your wife!!! She *is* a smart woman!!! :grin:


Hmm, aren't they all that way?:wink 
Anyway I can use some painting effect enjoyment as well.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What color are you thinking of painting it?


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> My reason is, I see that Bryan is missing another cat. He is happy with us but somehow on late evening Bryan behave strange. He is kind a annoying and he jumps to his reflection in door-mirror. Rest of the day he is OK.


Yeah, I felt he needed someone. The Siamese cats are very outgoing. Even though Budhi and his first female didn't really get along, that was my fault. 

Budhi and Raisin however, were like peas and carrots and it made me very happy to see them together with their matching colors. I'm really glad I got her for him. I wasn't looking, she just picked me. I didn't want a second cat particularly. (yeah, right)


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> What color are you thinking of painting it?


Haha,I think we should change forum now to some kind of home improvement ones.
We want to paint either in some orangy or light burgundy. Not sure yet.
Or we should use some color to match Bryan's fur


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I changed my colors in the house (bedspreads, towels, sheets, rugs, etc.) to match Cinderella's light color. Then my next cat was Cleo. :grin:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Today we look around on the internet to look for some adoptees. This is female my wife likes so far. Actually, that was the cat I was thinking about before I got Bryan. 2y old Bengal, I think this is cross. What do you guys think about the choice?


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

1. You've won the wife over.
2. You found a great cat.
3. This is going to mess with your paint color choices......


(I know nothing about Bengals, but (s)he's beautiful.)


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's lovely! Before adopting, I'd look into two things. The first is personality. Bryan looks like a Birman and/or Ragdoll mix, which are typically rather laid-back, gentle cats (not sure if that's true for Bryan). In contrast, Bengals can be a bit on the wild/lively side. That said, you can't just go by breed...so, I'd ask about the female's personality or temperament. You'll do best if you adopt another cat with a temperament similar to Bryan's. 

Also, since the female cat is an adult, you could be in for a longer introduction than with a kitten/young cat...so, I'd also ask whether the female is used to being around other cats and how well she gets along with other cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's stunning, but I see the same red flags as Susan.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like I won't adopt this Bengal. The shelter has policies I don't accept. They want first to accept my application and checkup my home, check up even before I see the cat. This is ridicules. I will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! She's pretty!  But why go into your house? I think your place is already cat proof before you even had a cat. Besides, where did you get Bryan? Did you get him from a shelter or breeder?


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Today we checked up one kitty in home based shelter. Very nice adorable siamese crass kitten female. She is about 6 weeks old now. Bryan is 2 y old. You think we could have problems introducing such a young cat to him?
Here comes the kitten:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, it will never work out.

But if you send that kitten to San Diego, I would very much appreciate it!!!

Seriously, you should have no problem introducing a young kitten to another cat. I would recommend following the usual separation tips and such, but the twins were accepted in about 24 hours by Cinderella and Cleo. 

Holy cow is that kitty CUTE!!!!!

See? Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree with Marie. As long as you go through the introduction phase, you should be fine. Even if they get along quickly, I just wouldn't leave them alone together for any length of time (like when you go to work or sleep at night) until you know that the kitten can hold her own play-wise. When Pumpkin was about 9 or 10 weeks old, she LOVED playing with my friend's cat Yoshi that I was cat-sitting. Unfortunately, Yoshi was a full grown male cat & Pumpkin strained her leg one day while playing with him. It healed up within a few days, but I felt so bad having to coop her up since she was a wild kitten. When I adopted Simone, I only kept him & Pumpkin separated till he was about 10 weeks old because he was already the same size as 5 month old Pumpkin. If Bryan isn't a "wild-cat" like mine then this may not even be a concern


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Matching colors! She's adorable. 

She should be a great companion for Bryan! Did you get her?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Today we checked up one kitty in home based shelter. Very nice adorable siamese crass kitten female. She is about 6 weeks old now. Bryan is 2 y old. You think we could have problems introducing such a young cat to him?
> Here comes the kitten:


Omg she is adorable. She looks just like Apollo did when he was a kitten.

The only thing to be _potentially _concerned about is siamese are extremely vocal, social, high-energy cats. Obviously even within purebreds personalities can vary, and since she's a mix she may not necessarily behave like a classic siamese. My cats are siamese mixes and Apollo is downright nuts, and Athena is fairly playful. Depending on Bryan's temperament, that could be perfect or it could be stressful for him. If you think he enjoys play, and wouldn't mind a possibly slightly in-your-face cat, then it should be just fine, but if he's more skittish/laid back, he could end up a little overwhelmed dealing with a crazy lynx-point kitty.

It may be hard to assess her personality at this age, but I will tell you: when we met Athena, she was pretty relaxed and friendly. She turned out to be a playful, social, but manageable cat. If Bryan enjoys company then that'll be _perfect_ for him. 
When we met Apollo, he was trying to scale a little girl's neck. When we held him, he tried to bolt for the door. When we has neutered, he was not the least bit sedate and was tearing around the house like nothing had happened. And not much has changed now that he's almost a year old. Even playful Athena occasionally finds him overwhelming. 

So you can probably sort of get a sense of her personality, even at this young age. If she's going to be a little terror, the early signs will be there. She does look fairly calm in the photo. In Apollo's shelter photo he was clearly trying to escape from whomever was holding him.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> The only thing to be _potentially _concerned about is siamese are extremely vocal, social, high-energy cats.


The kitten is not purebred. We saw with her today her mother and she is tabby DSH. Kitten seemed to me kind a quiet one. My wife would like to have a lap cat, this kitten maybe the one. Bryan plays with us, but he isn't a lap cat. Sometime he can even bite us. We hope that it won't be forever this biting.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

suwanee said:


> She should be a great companion for Bryan! Did you get her?


Not yet. She has to stay with mother for another few days.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Not yet. She has to stay with mother for another few days.


Few days? I hope you mean few weeks, if she is 6 weeks old!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> The kitten is not purebred. We saw with her today her mother and she is tabby DSH. Kitten seemed to me kind a quiet one. My wife would like to have a lap cat, this kitten maybe the one. Bryan plays with us, but he isn't a lap cat. Sometime he can even bite us. We hope that it won't be forever this biting.


Oh yes, I know, I just meant that sometimes even mixes can display classic breed behavior. Neither of my cats are purebreds, but they're both part siamese, and show it in varying degrees. 

So while breed isn't everything (and even less of a factor in a mix) it can sometimes influence their behavior.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Gloworm said:


> Few days? I hope you mean few weeks, if she is 6 weeks old!


If I said 6 weeks I was wrong. Kitten is 8 weeks old now.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> If I said 6 weeks I was wrong. Kitten is 8 weeks old now.


Still too young in my opinion. I am surprised the shelter will let it go before 12.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Gloworm said:


> Still too young in my opinion. I am surprised the shelter will let it go before 12.


I agree with you. If I close deal with the shelter I put subject to removal that kitten will stay with mother longer.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sometimes, that's not an option. My girls were orphaned and I adopted them at almost 10 weeks old. Do you know what her situation is?


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Sometimes, that's not an option. My girls were orphaned and I adopted them at almost 10 weeks old. Do you know what her situation is?


They just brought some mothers and 19 kittens from center of BC. All kittens need some time to remain with mothers. Additionally they have to do all veterinarian check ups.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, good. The longer with their mother, the better.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Sorry, it will never work out.


haha, I locked on this sentence for a few seconds and I almost believed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She really is adorable, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, while ideally kittens coming from a breeder should be 12 weeks old before they're sold, it's not uncommon to get them earlier from a shelter, simply because the mother isn't always still around. Apollo was about 8 weeks old when I got him from the shelter. They had him and his two siblings, but no mom. 

But if they're willing and able to keep her with the mother for a few more weeks, excellent!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

After many question to the shelter (that were answered) I emailed them request to send me an invoice for Ariana adoption fee. Yay. We will pick her up Apr29.
In the meantime I'm painting the hallway.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great news!!!!!!!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Great news!!!!!!!


Not anymore. Despite they agreed to give us the cat, later we got email that they found "more suitable" home for her. Yeh, right. My fillings are they didn't like I asked many questions and I asked them to keep her longer with the mother. We were told that the kitten is 8 weeks old. She didn't look to me 8 weeks. 5-6 the most. They asked us if we want another cat from them, I said no, thanks.
We hope that we will find nice female to make her and Bryan happy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Still, it just means there's another kitty meant to be yours.

Before I got the twins, I was supposed to be adopting kittens from another member here. That fell through the week before I was supposed to be getting them (the kitten they were going to keep died suddenly and they decided to keep the two they were going to give me). Then I met a couple other little sisters, but in person, they were much older and bigger than advertised (grrrrrr!!) and I figured they wouldn't be accepted very well. Then I met three little kittens and fell in love with all three of them, but the agency took too long to respond to me. By then, I had already met and fallen in love with my twins.

Happy ending!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Still, it just means there's another kitty meant to be yours.


Exactly


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like Angel (the kitty from my 1st post in this thread) is back for adoption She is in foster home now. Probably people who were faster than me last time, gave her back. Hopefully if I'll call tomorrow, she still will be available.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I went to the shelter. I will go back with filled out application. There is another application for this kitty already. Not sure what's gonna be


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Haha, from reading about her she sounds like a ball of fire! I wonder why she was returned...? Is Byan very active and inquisitive? "this kitten is best suited to a person that has experience with the Siamese personality" ... from their description of her, it sounds like she'll be into _everything_. And meowing a lot, and wanting attention 24/7.

Good luck with the application process!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Weight: 2.64

I think that's a little on the low side by 7 months old... of course, I assume that's in kilograms, if it was in pounds she'd be blowing away...


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I was told by a shelter volunteer (and have read a couple other places) that female siamese are often much smaller than the males. Athena's pretty tiny too. She's only about 7 lbs at 9 months.


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

Bryan is clearly a cool dude. So cool, in fact, that he deserves nothing less than his own personal harem of she-kitties. 



Honestly though, I hope you can get Angel. They would be darling together.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like I'm late by one day again. Someone is going to meet Angel, but if they'll decide they don't want her, we are the next in line.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

The story continues here:
http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/142344-here-comes-samantha-bryan-got-girlfriend.html


----------

